# HyperDrive Pro3 1/12 scale onroad car



## 2Groovy4U (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks, Barry for making the new pro3 car. It was great first nite out! 2ths faster out of the box.

Thanks again Barry for a great car.


----------



## 2Groovy4U (Nov 6, 2004)

Here are a few pics of new car!!!


----------



## Humpty (Feb 15, 2002)

Ttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool!!!! A t-plate, some tubes and an associated front end!!! That is way outside the box!!!!!!


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Nice that car looks like a  ???????? never mind


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

gasman said:


> Nice that car looks like a  ???????? never mind


T-Force... :dude:


----------

